# What a show!



## Dream Detail (Feb 22, 2012)

Considering last year was the first year for waxstock, this year was even better! The arrive and shine over quadrupled in entrants and took an entire day to judge along with nick and dooka. The top 16 was greatly improved too and the top 3 were all stunning. It was such a pleasure being part of the show and when you get to meet the people behind the user names and shop websites, you realise just how down to earth everyone is and fun to be around. Made so many new friends this weekend and this show has def fuelled the passion even more. I love this trade!

I hope everyone has as much fun as me and bought lots of nice goodies to try out in the coming weeks.

Roll on next year!!


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Dream Detail said:


> Considering last year was the first year for waxstock, this year was even better! The arrive and shine over quadrupled in entrants and took an entire day to judge along with nick and dooka. The top 16 was greatly improved too and the top 3 were all stunning. It was such a pleasure being part of the show and when you get to meet the people behind the user names and shop websites, you realise just how down to earth everyone is and fun to be around. Made so many new friends this weekend and this show has def fuelled the passion even more. I love this trade!
> 
> I hope everyone has as much fun as me and bought lots of nice goodies to try out in the coming weeks.
> 
> ...


It was great meeting you and wanted to thank you for giving up your time and the use of your equipment (free) without this the top 16 cars would have been impossible to prepare for the show.
Myself and Dave (Jaguar xk140) wish you every success in your business as you are a top bloke and a great ambassador to the detailing trade.
Well done mate.
Ted11 and Davev8 :thumb:


----------



## deeps (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for letting us use your equipment was a grate help & for the jump leads thanks


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Good to see you again Lee, and agree with your comments entirely.


----------



## Dream Detail (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you for the comments guys. Really touched with those words. Hope to see you all again very soon!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I echo Lee's first post. Was an epic show the arrive and shine cars were of a great standard and soooo many of them to judge this year!!!

I was proud to have the 205 in the Top 16 didn't place but I was just proud of all the nice comments and admiration its not all about winning (well not for me anyhow) and the cars that took the top 3 spots were fully deserved that Mk1 Escort was just sexually explicit!! :lol:

I was totally shot when I got home last night...buzzed out to the max! Really wish I wasn't in the office today!


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks massively Lee for allowing me to us the power wash at such short notice!! Extremely grateful 

Elliott.


----------



## Tiglet (Aug 5, 2012)

*our 1st Waxstock*

Must say we enjoyed the Waxstock show as it was also our 1st. I really enjoyed showing my car in the top 16 considering we mainly do the modified scene. Congrats to the winners well deserved..loved all the cars in the top 16..and the people there where so nice to us..would defiantly think of attending next year..:buffer:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

A great day Lee, so are the 3 amigos going to team up again next year, I'm more than up for it ..


----------



## Dream Detail (Feb 22, 2012)

I hope so bud!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Me too but I am wearing gloves this time and you lot need your own torches


----------

